# Hunting in the San Rafael Swell



## eprobe (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello all, I'm a newbie who has been trying to put aside some time to go hunting for a couple years. Right now though, I'm putting together a backroads guidebook for the San Rafael Swell and I wanted to include a short section on hunting. Has anybody done any hunting in the Swell? What are you most likely to harvest there? Deer? Pronghorn antelope? Bighorn sheep? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

All three if you can get a tag. The deer is pretty easy to get a tag but the other two not so much. 
The deer are few and far between but are usually pretty good sized. I have hunted both deer and antelope and I can say you have to put in some serious hiking to be successful.
The sheep are alot harder to get a tag for.
There is also small game and predators to hunt. And some of the best prairie dog action around.


----------



## eprobe (Sep 27, 2014)

*more critters*

Thanks, Mike. Would hunters have a chance of getting a mountain lion or bobcat in the swell? How about foxes? I've seen a few coyotes but the DNR map shows they are mostly concentrated along the Muddy River. Are they common anywhere else? Do you need a permit to hunt prairie dogs?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes in fact the DWR encourages people take mountain lions in the swell area. You need a harvest objective tag that can be bought any time.
There are bobcats and foxes, both red foxes and kit foxes.
Coyotes are all over out there they really can be found anywhere. 
You just need a small game license to hunt prairie dogs.


----------



## Candlelight Stitcher (9 mo ago)

eprobe said:


> *more critters*
> 
> Thanks, Mike. Would hunters have a chance of getting a mountain lion or bobcat in the swell? How about foxes? I've seen a few coyotes but the DNR map shows they are mostly concentrated along the Muddy River. Are they common anywhere else? Do you need a permit to hunt prairie dogs?


We were hiking on the swell and saw a Coyote this spring. We came upon him right after he had made a marking and saw him and his prints. We were close to Cottonwood Wash vicinity. I didn’t know that they were in that area, so was surprised to see him. I couldn’t find any info on them being in Swell.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Candlelight Stitcher said:


> We were hiking on the swell and saw a Coyote this spring. We came upon him right after he had made a marking and saw him and his prints. We were close to Cottonwood Wash vicinity. I didn’t know that they were in that area, so was surprised to see him. I couldn’t find any info on them being in Swell.


They are literally found everywhere in the state. I have one that walks down the street in our neighborhood daily.

what’s more concerning is what you didn’t see, that saw you...


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have hunted Desert Bighorn in the San Rafael Swell. It is hard hunting with any wildlife few and far between. It is a very unforgiving landscape and you had better have lots of water. There are burros that are fun to see.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)




----------

